# Ape Hanger Hawthorne



## johnson cycle works (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi all.  Picked up this cool old Hawthorne a while back and wondering if anyone has any information about it, or knowsi if it's worth anything.  I'd like to work on the chrome and get it rideable, but don't want to negatively affect it's value.  I have not even looked to see if the rear hub is internally geared.


----------



## sworley (Aug 6, 2021)

That thing is mighty crusty and not very collectible. Is there a sentimental reason you'd like to fix it up?

Personally, and this is just me, I'd pull off the Schwinn stik shifter to resell and roll the rest in the trash. There are easier and more deserving bikes to fix up.


----------



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 7, 2021)

probably not allot of resale value, which is great because it makes a perfect rat rod candidate!  would look pretty cool with all the running gear fixed and the frame left rusty...


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 9, 2021)

sworley said:


> That thing is mighty crusty and not very collectible. Is there a sentimental reason you'd like to fix it up?
> 
> Personally, and this is just me, I'd pull off the Schwinn stik shifter to resell and roll the rest in the trash. There are easier and more deserving bikes to fix up.



"Trash it"??   You gotta be kidding me....I agree about flipping the shifter, but once cleaned up this could be a nice little muscle bike.....huge value? No...but c'mon man!!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 9, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> "Trash it"??   You gotta be kidding me....I agree about flipping the shifter, but once cleaned up this could be a nice little muscle bike.....huge value? No...but c'mon man!!!!!



No trash, it will make a great survivor bike. I love my non Stingray muscle bikes. Is that the same frame as my Rollfast Skoot?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2021)

Crusty bikes matter!










This Sears Spyder made a nice rider with a little work! 🙂


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 29, 2021)

It should look more like this except your seat and sissy bar are not original,  the front sprocket is correct even though it’s different from mine both were used and the front and  rear wheels both look like Schwinn stingray wheels  , it never was a 3 speed and would have had drop center rims with a Hawthorne branded break arm and hub shell


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No trash, it will make a great survivor bike. I love my non Stingray muscle bikes. Is that the same frame as my Rollfast Skoot?
> 
> View attachment 1460151



Yes same bike as the RollFast Scoot and Firestone 500


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2021)

I find it strange that a bicycle enthusiast would recommend throwing a 50 year old Stingray in the trash.  this is one of the few hobbies where people constantly speak of the money and if t is "worth it".  it is also one of the few hobbies where you have something of value while you chase your dream bikes. 

my brother in law has had boats and jet skis and motorhomes and huge building to keep it all in. everything he has ever bought is now worth pennies on the dollar except for the building. I bet he thinks it was "worth it" because hobbies are for enjoyment.


----------

